# Natural Habitat of Caridinia shrimps



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Does anyone has info on the natural habitat of Tiger/CRS/Cherry shrimps? Would like to learn more about how they live in the wild!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not sure what the natural habitat might look like. 
I know for that most surely CRS will not be found in the wild.


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Not sure about those mentioned, but the Caridina Japonica (Amano shrimp) come from marshlands in Japan.

Which is why these shrimp cannot breed in a standard freshwater aquarium... the baby shrimp need to develop in brackish water before coming back to fresh water.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

theteh said:


> Does anyone has info on the natural habitat of Tiger/CRS/Cherry shrimps? Would like to learn more about how they live in the wild!


Just to be picky...those shrimp are Neocaridina species. As Pedro said you will not find CRS or Cherry shrimp in the wild. Both of them are bred color variations of the natural shrimp and would quickly be wiped out in the wild.

If you contact Frank of www.franksaquarium.com he might have some info for you. He has a few pictures of their natural habitats on his site.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link! Great to see pics of the origins of these creatures.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually I found a list of scientific publications on various species of Caridina shrimps here (thanks to someone in another shrimp forum) :
http://rmbr.nus.edu.sg/rbz/biblio/#392


----------

